# Xim's Log of Destiny



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Monday 5th Nov

Current weight 14 stone DEAD

day 1 on gear

100 mgs Anavar

250mgs Test E (weekly 500mgs)

Chest:

flat bench 2x warmups 10 reps - 40kgs / 60kgs

set 1 :80kgs x 10 reps

set 2 : 100kgs x 10 reps

set 3 : 110kgs x 8 reps

Incline bench (smith machine 10kg bar)

set 1 : 90kgs x 10 reps - easy

set 2 : 100kgs x 8 reps - easy

set 3 : 110kgs x 6 reps - spot on 5&6

Flys

flat 2 sets 20kgs 12 reps

incline " " "

decline bench

set 1 : 60 kgs 15 reps

set 2 : 80 kgs 15 reps

Dips Elbows out bodyweight 2 sets 10 reps

Cables Finisher pump

2 sets 12k 15 reps

DONE.

Bicep

Standing ez curl

set 1 / warmup 20k plus bar 10 reps

set 2 / warmup 25 k " " "

set 3 30 k 10 reps

set 4 35 k 10 reps

preacher dumbbell curl

set 1 - 14k 10 reps

set 2 - 14k 10 reps

Hammers

2 sets 20kgs - 10 reps

standing dumbbell curl 2 sets - 16k

concentration curl 2 sets 14 / 16 k - 10 reps

DONE.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice one mate, I've subscribed so shall be watching to see how you get on with this course.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How much test you running per week?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

some heavy inclines there bud.

you still planning on running var for 12wks?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice to see you posting again Xim subscribed

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

good luck with ur course mate


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Tuesday 6th Nov

Day 2

100mgs Var

Weight 14 stone spot on although my eating will now increase

Quads (i've decided to split my legs) Also keeping poundages down slightly as my foot has only come out of plaster 3 and half weeks ago....

Training split is 5 on 2 off

10 minutes Bike warm up

Squats

40kg warm up 12 reps

60kg warm up 12 reps

set 1 100 kg 10 reps (foot aches slightly like im standing on a stone in my trainer.... 

set 2 100 kg 10 reps nice and slow / ass to the ground

set 3 back to 60 for a 20 repper

Leg Press (45 degree)

set 1 250kg 15 reps

set 2 250kg 15 reps

Leg Extensions

Set 1 65kg 10 reps

Set 2 85kg 10 reps

Set 3 105kg 10 reps

oh and a couple of smith machine squats (our gym dosent have a hack squat)

very narrow stance knees pretty much touching all the way down ass once again hits my achillies

2 sets 80kg cant remember reps just to failure on both.

DONE

Abs

Weighted Crunches on the giant bouncy ball thing

set 1 body weight - 15 reps

sets 2-4 10kg - 15 reps

Hanging bent knee raises

2 sets - bodyweight x 12 reps

TRX thing.... lol i have no idea what the name of the exercise is but feet are in some kinda gay bondage loops then in press up position or on elbows bringing those knees up to your chin and hold x 10 reps x 2 sets

DONE.

Protein


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> some heavy inclines there bud.
> 
> you still planning on running var for 12wks?


Brockyboy, not sure lets see how hard i get and how many cobwebs i can handle on my chest


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

DONE!

A bit of Gordon Ramsey shining through there lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

cool, well I'll be watching your progress as I'm planning running var

at some point myself at about the same dose.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

7 /11/ 12

Day 3 100 mgs var

BACK

Chins wide arm

4 sets x 10 reps

last set hurt 2 forced reps at end

Lat pull down:

3 sets - 10 reps light weights super slow / super strict.

Bent over rows

set 1 60 kgs 10 reps

set 2 80 kgs 10 reps

set 3 90 kgs 10 rep

Hyperextensions

set 1 bodyweight 10 reps

set 2 10 kg "

set 3 20 kg "

set 4 20 kg "

Seated Row cable

set 1 35kgs 10 reps

set 2 44kgs 10 reps

set 3 48kgs 10 reps

set 4 52kgs 10 reps

Shrugs

warm up 25 plates 30 reps

set 1 110kgs 25 reps superset 25k plates for another 20 reps

set 2 130kgs 20 reps superset " " " "

set 3 150kgs 15 reps " " " "

Done .... im fried.........


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

View attachment 4746


View attachment 4747


taken today for progress


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

8th Nov - day 4

250mgs Test E / 100 mgs anavar

Shoulders / Tris

warm up with a ascending dumbbell lateral to pre-exhaust delts

6k , 8k , 10k ,

set 1 12 kgs 10 reps

set 2 14 kgs 10 reps

set 3 14 kgs 10 reps

Reverse grip bench (anterior head front of delts)

set 1 60kgs 10 reps

set 2 80kgs 10 reps

set 3 90kgs 10 reps

set 4 100kg 10 reps

rear cable laterals

set 1 8.? kgs 12 reps

set 2 11.? kgs 12 reps

rear dumbbell lateral raises 1 hand a time.

set 1 10kgs 12 reps

set 2 10 kgs 12 reps

Dumbbell Press

set 1 40 kgs 10 reps

set 2 44 kgs 10 reps

set 3 48 kgs 10 reps

alternate dumb bell press superset

set 1 16kgs 10/10, 8/8, 6/6, 3/3, both together until failure 6 or 7

set 2 " " " " " " " " 3.....

Triceps

Dips

set 1-4 bodyweight 10 reps

bar pressdowns

set 1 37ish kgs 10 reps

set 2 48 kgs 10 reps

set 3 (overhead) 48 kgs 10 reps

Skullcrushers

set 1 30 kgs 10 reps

set 2 40 kgs 10 reps

set 3 45 kgs 9 reps

Done... knackered had like 0 energy today and legs are still destroyed after Tuesday.

set 4


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

the lighting is low on here but never mind

View attachment 4748


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

dude ur a big dude


----------



## Dizzy Lizzy (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like you got it all organised! well done feel the burn! :thumb


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why did you go for anavar and test E?


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Extreme, I read lots about all the AS profiles as a first time user for jabbing I didn't

Want to jump straight into Decca / sus.

Test e was for some size

Anavar was to retain the hardness

Your question has made me doubt my choice...


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

9th Nov

Day 5

100 mgs var

Hams / Calves

New gym OOOoooooo!!!! Ministry of Fitness in Bristol , Stunning setup tbh

Hams:

Bike 10 minutes warmup

Stiff Leg Deads

warmup 40k 10 reps

set1 60k 10 reps

set2 80k 10 reps

set3 90k 10 reps

Lying leg curl

set 1 55k 10 reps

set 2 65k 10 reps

set 3 70k 10 reps

set 4 75k 10 reps

Standing (kneeling actually) single leg curls

set 1 10k 10 reps

set 2 12k 10 reps

Calves

stand calf plate loading machine

warmup 40k 15 reps

set1 80k 12 reps

set2 120k 10 reps

set3 160k 10 reps

set4 180k 10 reps

seating calf

set1 20k 15ish reps

set2 40k "

set3 " "

set4 " "

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Monday 12 Nov

Weight: 14 stone 2.8 pounds (after my great morning s**t)

Day 8

Gear: 250 mgs Test E / 100 mgs anavar

Chest / Bicep

Chest:

Flat Dumb bell press

warm up 20kg 12 reps

warm up 30kg 12 reps

warm up 40kg 12 reps

set 1 45kg 8 reps

set 2 50kg 8 reps

set 3 55kg 7 reps

incline press

set 1 40kg 10 reps

set 2 45kg 8 reps

set 3 50kg 6 reps

incline chest press machine

set 1 30kg 12 reps

set 2 40kg 12 reps

chest press machine

set 1 40kg 12 reps

set 2 60kg 12 reps

cables

set 1 12kg 10 reps

set 2 15kg 10 reps

set 3 20kg 12 reps

set 4 20kg 12 reps

BICEP

standing ez curls

set 1 20kg 10 reps

set 2 30kg 10 reps

set 3 35kg 10 reps

set 4 40kg 10 reps

1 arm dumb bell preachers

set 1 12.5 kg 10 reps

set 2 15kg 10 reps

standing dumb bell curls

set 1 20kg 10 reps

set 2 22.5kg 10reps

seated hammers

set 1 20kg 10 reps

set 2 17.5kg 10 reps

I decided to do an extra little session on forearms.

reverse curls, barbell rolls, and reverse wrist curls superset

3 sets x 10 reps per exercise

Done


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ean said:


> Excessive, I study plenty about all the AS information as a new customer for jabbing I didn't Want to leap directly into Decca / sus. Test e was for some size Anavar was to maintain the hardness......


Thanks for pearl of wisdom there..

I'll sleep well the night knowing that!


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Tuesday 13th Nov

day 9

100mg var

QUADS

warmup on bike 6 minutes

leg extension warm up 2 sets light weight 10-12 reps

squats

warm up 60k 10 reps

set 1 80k 10 reps

set 2 100k 10 reps

set 3 120k 8 reps

Hack squat

set 1 80k 10 reps

set 2 120k 10 reps

set 3 160k 10 reps

set 4 200k 10 reps

leg extension

set 1 40k 10 reps

set 2 35k 10 reps

walking lunges

set 1 40 barbell 1 20 strides

set 2 " "

set 3 " "

ABS

rope crunches

set 1- 4 50 k ish 10 reps

done


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice leg workout,might try that next week squat then hack squats,how you getting on with the as??????


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

ok tbh after my inital fear of jabbing i actually quite like it now, it makes me feel a bit perverted...

dont think its really gonna kick in for at least another week or so only day 9 so.. test e are long esters as i understand.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Tuesday 14 Nov

var 100mgs

Back:

Chins wide arm

2 sets body weight 10 reps each set

assisted chins x 2 sets x 10 reps per set

High Row machine

set 1 80k 10 reps

set 2 100k 10 reps

set 3 120k 10 reps

Mid row machine

set 1 120k 10 reps

set 2 160k 10 reps

set 3 180k 10 reps

set 4 180k 10 reps

low row machine

set 1 80k 10 reps

set 2 80k 10 reps

HyperExtensions

set 1 bodyweight 10 reps

set 2 10k plate 10 reps

set 3 15k " "

set 4 20k " "

Shrugs

plate loaded machine

set 1 80k superset 25k plates 30 reps

set 2 120k superset 25k plates 30 reps

set 3 160k superset 25k plates 30 reps

set 4 180k superset 25k plates 30 reps

Done


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Pretty heavy on the rows dude...

Do you deadlift?


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

i only deadlift if i miss squats on the previous day

so next tuesday i will hack / leg press , then wed will DL


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I find as long as I do legs a day or so before dead lifting I'm fine. The other way round I can hardly lift 100kg


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm the other way round has to be deads before squats


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

15th Nov

250mgs test e

100 mgs var

Hams / calves

Warm up bike 8 mins

Warm up lying leg curls x 2 sets

Set 1 45kg 10 reps

Set 2 55kg 10 reps

Set 3 65kg 10 reps

Set 4 75kg 10 reps

Seated curl

Whole stack 100 kg 12 reps too easy , s**t machine

Standing keg curl

Set 1 15kg 10 reps

Set 2 17kg 10 reps

Calves

Standing calf machine

Warm up 40 k

Warm up 80 k

Set 1 120kg 12 reps

Set 2 160kg 12 reps

Set 3 200kg 12 reps

Set 4 220kg 12 reps


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

15th Nov continued

seated calf raises

set 1 40kg to failure

set 2 50kg " "

set 3 60kg " "


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

16th nov

100mgs var

shoulders / tris

warm up laterals

5k, 7.5k, 10k,

set 1 12.5k 10 reps

set 2 15k 10 reps

reverse grip bench press

warm 60k 10 reps

80k 10 reps

100k 10 reps

110k 8 reps

bent over cables

10k, 12.5, 15k all 10 reps

reverse db laterals

7.5k, 10k - 10 reps

smith machine shoulder press

40, 60 , 70k - all 10 reps crap machine

plate loaded shoulder press

40k 10 reps

80k 10 reps

100k 10 reps

120k 10 reps

Tri's

Dips

bodyweight x 3 sets x 10 reps

tri pressdown rope 2 sets 25k 10 reps

overhead rope 2 sets 30k 10 reps

french curls 10k, 15k 10 reps

done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

19th Nov

weight 14 stone 7

250mgs test e / 100mgs var

New training routine....!!!( although im not sure im gonna like it)

HST full body workout Monday / Wednesday / Friday this week is a fact finding exercise it seems. what weight is my 15 rep max....doh

6 minute hill climb on treadmill warm up

Squats 2 warm up 1 working set - WU 60k WU2 80k Set 1 100kg 15 reps (ok weight maybe a little heavier needed)

Snatch Grip deadlifts set 1 120k (struggled) set 2 100k (fine)

Incline Bench set1 70k (too easy) set 2 90k (good)

Dips 10k weighted - 15 reps

Medium grip chins set 1 14 reps set 2 10 (need assisted)

Bent over rows set1 40k (way too light) set 2 60k (also too easy)

bent over rear laterals set 1 10k 15 reps (too easy)

dumbell curls set 1 16k (easy) set 2 18k (nice weight)

skull crushers set 1 30k easy set 2 35k still easy

calf raises (45% LP) set 1 150k easy set 2 240k good weight

weighted crunches set 1 10k piece of piss.... set 2 15k easy

Note: must take this with me to gym on Wed for weight reference.

also my heart rate has shot up dramatically during the whole workout

time: 70 minutes approx'


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How you finding the var? Any crazy pumps?


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

BJ said:


> How you finding the var? Any crazy pumps?


hmm actually no i'm not makes me wonder about the authenticity of the gear.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

21st Nov

100mgs anavar

Screw HST... when i got a text from a mate asking to do legs i decided to do exactly that 

bike 10 min warm up

Squats:

warm up 40k, 60,

set 1 80k 10 reps

set 2 100k 10 reps

set 3 120k 10 reps

Leg Press:

set 1 200k 10 reps

set 2 250k 10 reps

set 3 300k 10 reps

set 4 340k 10 reps

stiff dead lifts

warm up 40k , 60k

set 1 70k 10 reps

set 2 80k 10 reps

seated leg curls

set 1 85k 10 reps

set 2 105k 10 reps

set 3 125k 10 reps

set 4 55k 20 reps

calves:

calf raises 150k 15- 20 reps

set 2 200k 12 reps

set 3 250k 10 reps

set 4 200k 10 reps

seated calf raises

set 1-4 50k 12-15 reps

Done.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Friday 23rd Nov

100 mgs var (250mgs test e + 100mg var on thursday)

Shoulders , tris, bis

Shoulders:

Lateral raises warm ups rotator cuffs etc

5, 7, 10, 12, 15 k - 10 reps all

lateral raise machine

40k 10 reps

80k 10 reps

rear db laterals

10k x 2 sets x 10 reps

rear delt machine 30k 10 reps

40k 10 reps

rear cable laterals

12k 10 reps

15k 10 reps

plate loaded shoulder press - great machine!!!!!!

80k 10 reps

100k 10 reps

120k 10 reps assisted 1st rep

140k 8 reps assisted 1st rep

tricep

tri pressdowns v bar

25k 10 reps

30k 10 reps

35k 10 reps

plate loaded dip machine

80k 10 reps

120k 10 reps

160k 10 reps

200k 10 reps

single cable reverse pressdowns

12k 10 reps

15k 10 reps

skull crushers

20k 10 reps

20k 10 reps

seated french curls

12k 10 reps

15k 10 reps

Biceps

seated pronated curls db

10k, 12, 15, 17, 20, 22k all 10 reps

22k hammers 2 sets 10 reps each

concentration curls 15k 2 sets 10 reps each.

Done.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gutted about the var mate I was thinking of trying it next time.

Any reason why your splitting your jabs up to twice a wk at 250mg

I just shoot 600mg once a wk since it's test e it's fine


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

ummm lol i have no idea actually

and i have 2ml barrels also

why are you gutted about var ? cant get hold of it ? or ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coz I can get hold of it used there Dbol and didn't think much of that either.

Next time I think I'll just take test prop for the first 4wks.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Monday 26th Nov

Weight: 14 stone 10

100mgs var / 250mgs test e

Chest/ Bi

Flat Bench Press

2 warm up sets 60k 10 reps each

80k 10 reps

100k 8 reps

120k 8 reps

130k 6 reps

incline bench

80k 10 reps

80k 10 reps

90k 10 reps

decline DB press

30k 10 reps

30k 10 reps

cables

20,25,30k 10 reps

Bicep

Ez curls

30k 10 reps

40k 10 reps

50k 10 reps

50k 10 reps

alternate DB curls

15,17.5,20,22.5k all 10 reps

Done.

Aim: flat bench 135k for 6 or 140 for 3


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

27th Nov

100mgs var

Legs

6 min warm up bike

hack squats

100k 10 reps wu

150k 10 reps

190k 10 reps

230k 10 reps

190k 10 reps

150k 10 reps

Leg press

230k 10 reps

270k 10 reps

310k 10 reps

350k 10 reps

230k 10 reps

hams

Lying leg curls

35k wu

45k wu

55k 10 reps

65k 10 reps

75k 10 reps full stack

standing leg curl 2 sets 15k 10 reps

Calves

Standing calf

40k wu

80k wu

120k 12 reps

160k 10 reps

200k 12 reps

240k 10 reps heavy as f**k

160k 15 reps

seated calf

40k 15 reps

50k 15 reps

55k 15 reps

60k 15 reps

Done.

Aim: 240 hack for 8

leg press 350 for 12 or 370 for 8

standing calf 250 for 8

lying leg curl need more weight extra pin and plate

All do-able


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

28th Nov

100mgs var

Back:

Chins: 4 sets 10 reps bodyweight

lat pulldown 60k, 50k, 10 reps

bent over row

60 wu

80k 10 reps

90k 10 reps

90k 10 reps

Deadlift

120 wu

140k 10 reps

160k 10 reps

180k 10 reps

200k 8 reps

220k 9 reps

Low row

80k 10 reps

80k 10 reps

Shrugs

40k - 170k various reps / superset to failure on all

Abs

Swiss ball crunches

10k 15 reps

12k 15 reps

16k 15 reps

20k 12 reps

knee raises

2 sets 12 reps

sit ups

4 x 10 reps bodyweight

Done.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

10Lb increase in bodyweight good going man!..

Anything from the var yet?

Test must be kicking in now!


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> 10Lb increase in bodyweight good going man!..
> 
> Anything from the var yet?
> 
> Test must be kicking in now!


I think it is now kicking in strength and an insane

Pump on Monday.

Not much on vascularity as that's normal for me anyway

10 pounds also in the 1st 3 weeks , I'm sure some of that is water

Mid way photos to follow.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Friday 30 Nov

100mgs var-baby

Shoulders / Tris

Laterals raise all 10 reps on 5,7,10,12,15k

Rear Laterals 10,10,12k

Reverse pec deck 35,45k too easy

reverse cables 10 too easy 15k

Shoulder press

40k wu

120k 10 reps

140k 10 reps

160k 4 reps PB!!!!

drop set to 100k for 10 reps drop to 60k for 15 reps

OUCH

Dips

Body weight x 2 sets x 10 reps

10k for 10 x 2 sets

rope pressdown

40k

65k

85k

Skullcrushers 20k x 2 sets x 10 reps

French curl 12,15,15 all 10 reps

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

mon 3rd dec

weight 14 stone 10 no change... 

250mgs test e (rq) / 100mgs var

chest

bench press

wu 60k 15 reps

wu 60k 15 reps

100k 10 reps

120k 8 reps

135k 3 reps

100k 10 reps

static hold 150k 20 secs

" " 160k 20 secs

hammer press 120k drop set to 80k drop to 40k

cables 30,40,25k 10 reps each

Bicep

Ez bar curls 20,30,40,50 10 reps each 60 for 6reps

seated curls 17,20k 10 each

hammer curls 22,25k 10 each

Done.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Tuesday 4th Dec

100mgs var

Quads

6 minute wu on bike

Squats:

wu 60k

wu 80k

100k,120k both for 8 (squats felt terrible today, knees too cold)

Hack Squats

160,200,240,260k for 8 on all

140,180,200k all for 15 *****my legs respond way better on higher reps*****

Walking Lunges:

30k 20 reps

40k 20 reps

40k 20 reps


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

5th Dec

Back

Wide arm chins

4 sets 10 reps bodyweight / assisted

Bent over rows:

60,80,90,100 all 10 reps 100 was tough, form went i reckon towards 8,9 & 10

Hyper extensions

Body weight 10 reps

10k 10 reps

15k 10 reps

15k 10 reps

Lever Row 80,120,160,160 all 10-12 reps

High Lever Row 80, 120, 120 all 10 reps

Shrugs

wu 50k 25k plate in each hand

100k for 20 superset plates for 10-15

140k for 20 " " " "

160k for 10-15 "" " " "

Done.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How you finding the anavar? Thinking of adding it to my cycle but tempted with adding stanzolol instead?


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Well to be honest I haven't had an intense reaction as I was expecting.

The pumps are good , but not amazing.

The strength is also ok but once again nothing extraordinary.

I had my anavar authenticated yesterday with the test also and both are good to go so its not a case of fake stuff I'm taking.

I have to remember that on a bulking cycle the increased vascular isn't going to be as evident as it would be on a cutting cycle.

Maybe I do not react too well to it ...??? dunno


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

6th Dec

100mg var / 250 test e

Hams / Calves / Abs

Bike 5 min

Lying leg curls 30,45,50,60,70,75 all for 10 reps

Glute Ham Raises

4 sets of 5 reps >>>>>incredibly hard <<<<<<<<<<<

Single leg curls 10, 15 x 10 reps

Standing Calf wu 80, 120

160,200,240,260 for 10- 15 reps

Seated Calf 40,50,60,40 for 15-20 reps

Abs Decline sit ups 0,5,10k 0 for 15 reps

Rope ab crunches 4 sets 12 reps 65k


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Friday 7th Dec

100mg var

Shoulders / Tri

lateral raises various weight 6k-14k various reps . Pre-exhaust.

dumbell press

20k wu 10 reps

40k 10 reps

50k 10 reps

50k 9 reps

40k 15 reps

reverse cables

8k 12 reps

8k 12 reps

reverse dumbell laterals

10k 10 reps

12k 10 reps

Triceps

Dips x 3 x 10 bodyweight

V bar press down

30ishk, 40, 48k

Skullcrushers

30k,40k,45k - superset close grip bench to failure

french curls x 2 sets x 10 reps 14k

Done..........


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

10th Dec

Weight:14,12

250mg Test e / 50mg var

Chest / Bi

DB press flat

wu 20k

wu 30k

set1 40k 8 reps

set2 50k 8 reps

set3 60k 6 reps

set4 50k 8 reps

set5 40k 10 reps

set6 30k 10 reps

incline DB press 30k 4 sets 10 reps

few cables 3 sets 20-30k failure

Bicep

Ez curl bar 20,25,35 at 10 reps each

DB curls 17,20 k 10 reps each

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

11th Dec

50mg var

Legs

Bike wu

Squats:

wu 60k 15 reps

80k,100k, all for 15 reps

120k 8 reps

Leg Press

200,280,320k all 15 reps each

360k for 10 reps

Leg Curl

30,40,50,60,70k for 10 reps each

Glute / Ham raises 3 sets 8-9 reps each

Standing Calf

120,160,200k all for 15

240 for 12

Seated calf

40,50k 15-20 reps

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

13th Dec

250mg test e (LQ) 50mg var

Back

Wide arm Chins 4 sets 10 reps

Deadlifts 60,80,100,120,140,160,180 for 6-10 reps

100k for 15

Seated pully row 37,44,52k 12 reps

Shrugs 50,100,50,120,50,130,50 all 30 reps SS with 50k for failure

Abs swiss ball crunches 0,12,16,20k 15 reps

sit ups 2 sets 15 reps

Cardio - cross trainer bpm 135-140 15 minutes

Done.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

14th Dec Shoulders / Tri

50mg var

Lateral Raise 5,7,10,12,15k all 10 reps

Seat barbell press 65,85,95,105,105,65,65 8-12 reps

swiss ball reverse lateral raises 2x 10k 10 reps

db front raises 10,12,12, all 10 reps

reverse cables laterals 12,15k 10 reps

Rope pressdown 30,40,50k 10 reps

weighted dip machine 3,4 plates 10 reps

Skullcrushers 35,45,50,50k 10 reps

Done..


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

You are making some solid progress mate :thumb


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

17th Dec

250mg test e (rq)

50mg var

Chest / Bi

DB flat press

20k , 20k for 10 reps

40k for 10

60k for 5  was hoping to improve from last week aim was 7 or 8 reps at 60k never mind

Switched to inclines DB

40k 10 reps

50k 8 reps

50k 8 reps

40k 10 reps

Decline bench

60k 10 reps

80k 10 reps

90k 10 reps

100k 8 reps

Bi's

Preachers 25,35,35,25k all for 10 reps

hammers 20,22,25 k all for 10 reps

Forearms

Reverse curls superset with wrist roll pronate and supinate

30k,30k, 35,

WR - 15k 3 sets to failure

Conc curl 22,25 k for 12 reps

Done ......Protein shake

then 20 minutes X trainer

Now im done.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

6th Week into training added 12/ 13 pounds

View attachment 4913


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

19th Dec Legs

50mg var

Bike 10 mins

Squats 3 sets 20 reps 80k

leg press 250k 15-20 reps 2 sets

Glute ham raises 3 sets

Standing calf 60,100,140,180k 15-20 reps

seated leg curl 2 sets 10-12 reps

15 min cardio

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

19th Dec Back

50mg var

Lat Pulldown 30,40,50,60,70,80 all for 10 superset with 50 to failure

High Lever Row 80,120,130 all for 10

Mid Lever Row 120,160 for 10

200k alt hand for 10

Low Lever Row 70,90,100 for 10-12

Hyperxtension 0,12,16,0

Shrugs 50

90 /50, 130 / 50

reps 30 superset to failure

cable shrugs 40,60 for 12 each

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Friday 21st Dec

Shoulders / Tricep

lateral raises to pre-exhaust

6,8,10,12,14,16,18k 10 reps each

rear lateral cable raise 8,11k 10 reps

swiss ball reverse lat raise 12,12k 10 reps

seated shoulder press (smith )

50k

70k

90k

110k

130k for 5 (heavy as fcuk)

70k behind neck

70k behind neck for 10

Triceps

Dips x 2 - bodyweight

rope pressdowns 24,28,31k to failure burn like a mofo

Skullcrushers suoerset with close grip press 45,40,40k 10 / 8

french curl ss ez curl bar 14,16,14

ez,25,35,35,35

db curl 22k, 20k for 10

done


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

P2000vxim said:


> 6th Week into training added 12/ 13 pounds
> 
> View attachment 4913


You look huge in that picture.

much bigger than your weight suggests :thumb


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

and lately i seem to have lost a couple of pounds 

never mind


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Sat 22nd Dec

Legs i thought i would throw another leg session in as they've recovered and next tuesday will be xmas day

50mg var

bike 5 mins

hack squat 120,160,200,240 for 10-15 reps

Leg press 200,280,320,360 for 15 each

Glute ham raises 4 sets (damn these are so difficult)

Lying leg curl 50,50,50 for 10

Standing calf 40,80,120,160,200 12-20 reps

Seated calf 35,70,70 superset with tibialis raise

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

24th Dec

250mg test e (right glute)

50 mg var

Chest / Bi

Decline bench press

wu 60 for 15

wu 60 for 15

100k for 10

120k for 6

140k for 7 (1 forced rep)

100k for 15

Incline db

40 for 12

46 for 10

50 for 10

inc flys 20,20 for 10 - 12

flat flys 22,20 for 10 - 12

Bicep

standing curl ez bar 25,35,40,40 for 10

preacher 30,30 for 10

alt db curl 22k for 10

hammer curl 26k superset 18 for 10 / 10

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

26th Dec

50mgs var

Back

wide arm chins 4 sets 10 reps

deadlift machine thing 40,80,120,160,200k all for 10 reps

240k for 5

high row 80,120,120k for 10

mid level row 120,160,120k all for 10

shrugs 50k to failure

100k / 50k to failure

140k / 60k to failure

serratus x 3 sets

Abs

Sit ups decline bench 0,10,15,0 10-15 reps

seated row 40,60,70k 10 reps

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

27th Dec

250mgs test e (lq) 50mg var

Legs

5 min hill climb wu

squats 60,80,100,120,140,60 to failure on all

leg press 160 to failure

glute ham raises 4 sets to failure

seated leg curl 2 sets to failure

standing calf 4 sets 60-160k to failure

seated calf 2 sets 50k to failure

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

28th Dec

Shoulders / Tri

laterals 5,7,10,12,15k 10 reps

reverse grip bench 60,90k 10 reps

upright row 30,35,45,55k for 10

rear delt cable 10,12,15 for 12

rear pec deck 40,45,40k for 12

standing shoulder press 40,65

seated shoulder press 120,120,80 to failure

seated narrow press 30,50 to failure

rope pressdown wu 3 sets

close grip bench 60,70 to failure

skullcrushers 35,40,45,50k to failure

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

31st Dec

250mg test e (right quad) 50 mg var

incline db press

wu 20,20,40k

50k,50,40,32 all to failure

Decline bench press 60,80,90 to failure

flat fly 18,20 to F

cables 12,15,17,20k to F

Bicep

Standing curl Ez bar 25,35,40,40,35 to fail

standing DB curl 20k to F

Preachers db 16,18,20 all to failure

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

1st Jan

50mg Var

Legs

Bike 5 mins

hack squat 80,120,160,200k all to failure

Leg press 160,200,280k to failure

Glute / ham raises 4 sets to failure

lying leg curl 45,45 super set stiff leg dead lifts all to failure

Standing leg curl 15k to F

Standing calf raise 80,120,160,200k drop set to 120 - drop to 80 all to failure

Seated Calf 40,50k to fail

Tibialis raise 3 sets to failure

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

2nd Jan

50mg var

Back

Wide arm chins 4 sets to failure

Bent over row 60,75,85,90k all to fail

Lat pulldown 50,70,70,50 to fail

Mid lever row 80,100,120,160k to fail

Shrugs 100,ss with 40, 140,ss40

Done

not much energy today

View attachment 4979


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

3rd jan

250mg test e (left glute)

50 mg var

ABS / cardio

Abs situp things with weights and stuff for some sets and reps cant remember tbh and obliques

i had an ab pump which looks kinda weird

cardio bpm 130-140 20 minutes

get in there you fcukin beauty


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

4th jan

50mg var

Shoulders / tri & bi

lateral raise pre-exhaust 6,8,10,12 for 10 -15

upright row 30,35,40,45k to fail

reverse grip bench press 60,100,100k to fail

front db raise 10,12k to fail

rear cable 11,11k to fail

swiss ball thing 10,10

dumb bell press 20,30k wu

set1 40k 10 reps

set2 50k for 10

set3 50k for 8

set4 50k for 8

ss 30k to fail

Triceps

Dips 4 sets 12 reps

v bar pressdowns 47k x 4 x 12 reps

ez curl bar 35,35,35,40

close grip bench press 60,70k

seat french curl bar thing 25,35k to fail

seated db curl 16,22k to fail

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

7th Jan

250mg test e / 50 mg var (rg)

Chest / Bi

Flat bench press wu 60,100 k

set1 120k x 10

set2 130k x 8

set3 140k x 6 heavy

incline bench press 60,70,80,90,100 for 8 110 for 6

flat db fly 15,17,22k to fail about 12

inc db fly 25k x 3 sets x 10 reps

cables 20,25k for 12-15

Bicep

Ez curl bar standing 25k,35,40,45,45k for 10

db curl 17,20k for 10

conc curl 15,17k for 10

Done.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

8th Jan

50mg var

Legs

Bike 5 mins

Squats

60k

80k

100k

120k

140k for 5 i reckon i could have easily done 8 but was thinking of saving some energy for a heavier set

160k for 4

Hack Squat

120k

160k

200k

120k all to failure

Glute ham raises (check these out for serious hamstring obliterator





 )

4 sets to failure which is 8-10

Lying leg curl

45k

50k

60k all for 10 ish

standing calf raise

40k

80k

120k

160k

200k

seated calf raise

60k x 3 x fail superset with tibialis raise

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

9th Jan

50mg var

Back

Wide Chins x 4 sets x 10 reps or to failure

bent over row 60,80,90 to fail

lat pull down 61,68,75 to fail

high row 50,50 to fail

seated low pulley 37,44,51k to fail

shrugs 50,100,50,120,50 to fail supersetting

nice short back workout, limited time tonight

job done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

11th Jan

100mgs var

Shoulders

trained shoulder / triceps but forgot to take phone into gym so from memory it went something like:

pre-exhaust delts with an ascending set of lateral reaises 6,8,10,12,14,16k

reverse grip bench 60,100,100k

front raises BB ? cant remember

rear cable 2 sets or 3

shoulder press 60,80,100,120 (behind neck pumper @ 60k 2 sets)

Tri's rope / v bar push down 4 sets-ish

skullcrushers 25,30,35,40k

seated db tricpet ext 42,50,50

done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

I've decided to end my course 2 weeks early

reasons: I'm bored.....i'm not bored of training but the eating is such a pain in arse constantly looking for the next high calorie meal and keeping an eye on everything.

In future I will do 8 week courses. 12 weeks is too long for me.

Things i have learned and will do different.

All future gear will be injectable no orals

Do a lot more bulk buying chicken breasts

Not tell certain people about trying a course (there is still sooooo much stigma attached to people doing gear).

Have ALL my gear , needles, swabs etc and a full PCT / HCG before i do a single thing  instead of worrying about the reliability of sources.

and continue to enjoy the fun side of gear.

Ohh..on a side note I NEVER experienced a single negative side effect from 10 weeks of Test Enanthate and Anavar.

The benefits far outweighed any doubts i may have had

My thighs grew 

Xim signing out of daily log entries for a little bit


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

New Course.

7.5 weeks of Test E / Test Prop / Proviron

day 1

300mg test e 100 mg test prop (left glute) nice little pip....!!!

Chest / Bi

flat db press

wu - 20,30,40k

set 1 50k

set 2 50k

set 3 44k

Decline Press

80,100, 80, 80, 100 all for 15

incline fly 22k x4 to fail

Bi

ez bar curl 20,25,30,30

preacher 16k single hand curls x 3 to fail

hammers 22k x 3 to fail

concentration curl 14k to fail x2

Done


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

7.5 wk cycle that a bit random..lol

You doing 100mg prop eod and just 300mg test e pw?

I was thinking of a similar cycle but using sus for 8wks 750mg pw and 200mg mast e pw

8 wk cycle


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

its probably 8 weeks, my very quick calculations worked it out to 7.5 weeks but whatever.

and no 300 test e per jab x2 so 600 mg per week

plus 3x100mg test prop per week

900mg per week for 8 weeks


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Would you not just do the 600mg test e in one jab?

Otherwise your gona need 5 different injection sites no?


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hench-Life said:


> Would you not just do the 600mg test e in one jab?
> 
> Otherwise your gona need 5 different injection sites no?


better to do it in two jabs, that way you dont get real highs and lows of the hormone in your blood stream. also why would he need 5 different injection sites if he is jabbing 3 daya a week? he would just do two jabs of test ena and prop 2 of those days and then 1 day of just prop... 3 injections sites a week..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

dorris1988 said:


> better to do it in two jabs, that way you dont get real highs and lows of the hormone in your blood stream. also why would he need 5 different injection sites if he is jabbing 3 daya a week? he would just do two jabs of test ena and prop 2 of those days and then 1 day of just prop... 3 injections sites a week..


I know I don't even know why I said that..nightshift last night makes you talk nonsense!

Its exactly what I did with the npp mixed it with 2 shots tri test mon and fri

But I was always told coz of long esters you didn't need to split injection of test e?


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

25th June

Legs

leg press 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 plates 15-20 reps 5 plates for 25 reps weight is 350 i think at 7 who cares tbh, just a mental burn

leg extension 4 sets various weights ouch

glute ham raises 4 sets

leg curl 2 sets

Calves raise standing 4 sets to failure

seat calves 4 sets to failure

tibialis raises 3 sets

Done


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

4 jabs a week

monday is enan plus prop

wednesday is prop

thursday enan

friday prop

600 in 2

300 in 3

still got 1 hell of a pip in my left glute.

quads will accomadate 2 sites

im also considering delts...but a bit scared tbh, i think i might pass out, and if im in the gym that would be very gaaaayyy


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

ahh i see. delts are easy enough. you jab in the gym?? thats different lol.

test ena is long esthered but still requires to be split between two jabs a week or itll peak in the blood too much after a big dose. you can do it once a week but imo is more stable if spread between two. you will experience less sides and minimise problems. just think of it as a graph. whats gonna be better. one big peak totalling 600mg or two small peaks 300g each. gonna have alot less variation from max to minimum of the hormone in the blood because the peaks of each jab will overlap alot more that they would if done once per week.


----------

